# 1936 schwinn motorpickle



## ratdaddy (Feb 24, 2013)

Well i finally got all the parts together to build another motorbike.now iam in a pickle.the plan was to restore this one dark red and ivory,well as you can see the tank is  black.so far i havent been able to bring myself to get that tank sand blasted,its just too cool like it is.i already have a black one and wanted a different color for my collection.i already have a set of restored fenders in black with wear.but if i paint the frame its going to be 3 different blacks.help me get a good nights sleep.what should i do.just paint the frame correct and put it together.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 24, 2013)

Leave tank and distress restore the bike! Save money on chroming too when you can just get decent original parts. It can only be original once, but faked original is another story :o


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ratdaddy...Restore*

Hi,
    Now keep in mind this is just my opinion, and it is what I would do.
In my opinion, the tank has gone way past the "petina" stage, and has entered
the "Please restore me " stage. Mild petina and wear looks great on these bikes,
 but in your case, that ship has sailed. Marroon or dark red & cream is a beautiful & classic color combination.
 I am actually doing my original ,55 Columbia in that color combo.
 I tell you this as a professional car and bike restoration painter. I have been doing show paint
for over 40 years, so I guess I am prejudicial in my opinion to you,
and I have the finicial advantage of doing it myself.
  And also...I have heard so many times on this forum " It is only new once", and that may be true,
but when this bike was new, it certainly did not look like this!
 Most high quality restorations end up looking and being far superior than the original, because more time is
spent on the details as opposed to the original fast assembly line production.
   Anyway, that's just my two cents,
and good luck in whatever you decide........................................................Wayne


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 24, 2013)

Put the tank in a box and mail it to me, it would be a crime to blast that tank.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 24, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Put the tank in a box and mail it to me, it would be a crime to blast that tank.




Have to agree with you there.  That's a nice looking 77 year old finish - just a light spray with WD40 and it's done.


----------



## Volksnspokes (Feb 24, 2013)

*if you plan to ride it.....*

I would do the distressed or patina restoration. Personally I have just been down this road - I have two 37 Motorbikes, one restored over the top, and one a build up of original paint parts. Guess which one I enjoy more .... the original one gets ridden and enjoyed !!


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 24, 2013)

I too would leave the tank the way it is. I do not think that a black tank would look bad on any color bike.


----------



## bike (Feb 24, 2013)

*Pleeeze*

allow it to be rescued - somone would surely trade you for a tank that has already been repainted (if that is the route you decide to go) maybe +/-$


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 24, 2013)

*The last posting by "bike"*

I would agree with .
Wes


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 24, 2013)

*Oops! The last posting by "bike"*

I would agree with the last posting by "bike".
We


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 24, 2013)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I would agree with the last posting by "bike".
> We




I 2nd that motion.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2013)

*PM Sent*

let me know


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

people must be lining up at you door to rescue that tank. It would be a crime, sin, and what ever else to do any damage to that tank.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 25, 2013)

All those guys want your tank. Like I said earlier, I think a black tank would look good on any color bike. If you already have a black one, why not paint the bike for this tank another stock Schwinn color, then let people know that you have an original paint black one that you will trade for a blue one.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 25, 2013)

*thou shalt not paintith*

Sell or trade that one... or do a two tone paint job.. Ie green black, red black white n black....


----------



## cl222 (Feb 25, 2013)

Volksnspokes said:


> I would do the distressed or patina restoration. Personally I have just been down this road - I have two 37 Motorbikes, one restored over the top, and one a build up of original paint parts. Guess which one I enjoy more .... the original one gets ridden and enjoyed !!




I agree it is more fun to ride an original but slightly rusty and dirty bicycle rather than a newly restored bicycle.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 25, 2013)

*Tank*

That tank would look great against a frame and fender 
painted with a red field color and black trim!


----------



## slowroller1842 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think that tank looks great as it is.  I was in a similar situation when I found a Motorbike tank for my bike.  I'm really glad I didn't blast & repaint it.  I would be long gone by the time it regained an ounce of the 74 years of character it has now. It'll look cool on your bike and you can always try to trade for a different one in the future. Just my thoughts...


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 26, 2013)

*Ok iam gonna roll with the flow*

Thanks.ive decieded to just paint the frame and put it bac together.of course iam gonin to finish rechroming the rest of the parts that hadnt been.it will look great restored with this old tank on it.its jut gonna sit in the livin room with me anyway.thanks again for talkin me out of the blaster


----------



## TheSaint (Feb 26, 2013)

Rat,

This bare naked frame in it's steel glory 
contrasts well with the painted tank!

If you're into rattin' your bikes as your namesake says, "RatDaddy", why not
try a combination of painted tank, bare metal frame and maybe original painted or bare fenders. Of course use a metal protectant on the bare metal. 

You can always go paint it later if you get tired of the scheme. 

Have fun with it, it's YOUR art canvas!

theSaint


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 26, 2013)

*36 schwinn long shot*

I know its a long shot,but does anyone have a original black and ivory 36 cycleplane frame with alot of paint wear out that want to sell it.pm me if you know of one thanks.thats where this tank needs to be


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd like the tank for this frame.......

Does it fit this......?


----------



## okozzy (Feb 26, 2013)

*Match made in haven*

I got the perfect frame for that tank, but just not ready to let it go.


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 27, 2013)

*nice frame*

it would look great but it dont have the straight down tube.ive got some of them thanks


----------



## okozzy (Feb 27, 2013)

*38 Cycleplane*

I know, mine is a 38 Cycleplane



ratdaddy said:


> it would look great but it dont have the straight down tube.ive got some of them thanks


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 27, 2013)

I think it's a great idea to leave it on the bike too. But the tank would look cool sitting on a shelf too, it's art by itself!


----------

